# Plastisol ink



## ricks1299 (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a way to make silver and gold plastisol ink a little bit thicker?
Is there a additive that wont change color pigment?


----------



## TeeRabbit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah you can add a plastisol thickener that increases the viscosity of inks. Some are powder and some are liquid.


----------



## basement_kid (Dec 9, 2007)

What mesh are you using? I use a union ink gold metallic. And it's recomemeded to use a 60-80 mesh, I use it all the way to 200 mesh with great results. I'm probably only pushing the smaller particulates through the mesh perhaps. But if you have your screen already put together and it doesn't appear opaque enough, try a hard pull on the flood followed by a second or third pull on the flood to get a little more ink deposit.


----------



## ricks1299 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok thanks. 
I will look into the thickner. 

as for he mesh use 86 for gold or silve or someime 110 he prin is good wih one hit 
just ink gets really runny after about 25 plus hits and runs on sceen alot. 
I will look closer to the print but i seems good.


----------

